# My brother broke his PS4's hdmi port, could I use it for remote play? (he has a ps4 pro now)



## funkymonky (May 20, 2019)

Asking, so I can play with him, I just realized how somewhat inactive this forum is


----------



## Regeneration (May 20, 2019)

You can't do anything without a display. Send it for repair and be done with it.


----------



## Mac2580 (May 20, 2019)

You may be able to still use the Mini Display port, my friends PS4 has one.


----------



## danbert2000 (May 21, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> You may be able to still use the Mini Display port, my friends PS4 has one.
> 
> View attachment 123348



I doubt your friend's PS4 has mini display port. You're probably thinking the optical audio out is a mini display port. All PS4 versions only have HDMI.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 21, 2019)

You should be able to remote play to it without the HDMI port, so long as the rest of the PS4 works. I don't believe there are any special steps to perform on the PS4 to get remote play setup--you have to sign in with your PSN on the remoteplay program and connect your DS4 to the PC via the USB cable, and it will search your home network for the PS4 and turn it on. Your experience is going to depend on the quality of the home network though. Going WiFi only could be pretty laggy.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 21, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> You should be able to remote play to it without the HDMI port, so long as the rest of the PS4 works. I don't believe there are any special steps to perform on the PS4 to get remote play setup--you have to sign in with your PSN on the remoteplay program and connect your DS4 to the PC via the USB cable, and it will search your home network for the PS4 and turn it on. Your experience is going to depend on the quality of the home network though. Going WiFi only could be pretty laggy.


except setup is probably impossible? no , without a screen how do you set it up to allow the user on?. just asking ?


----------



## AsRock (May 21, 2019)

Broke the HDMI port how ?, a lot of times it's just a bad pin in the connector which you may be able to fix.  So check those pins and if one or more are bent some thing like a dentist pick or a needle can get it fixed.


----------



## Good3alz (May 21, 2019)

4 spots to solder?

Ebay the part 'ps4 hdmi port'

"Teardown ps4" video https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/PlayStation+4+Teardown/19493

It is doable! FTW


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 21, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> except setup is probably impossible? no , without a screen how do you set it up to allow the user on?. just asking ?


I believe it makes you login on the app with the same PSN account that is on the PS4. You can only use remote play on a local network. You can try it on a phone to see if/how it works. It’s worth a shot.


----------



## Mac2580 (May 21, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> I doubt your friend's PS4 has mini display port. You're probably thinking the optical audio out is a mini display port. All PS4 versions only have HDMI.


Oh thats horrible actually they should have at least put two hdmi ports on there in that case. Thing is thers definitely is a mini dp on it(or something very similar) From my google searches it only works with camera, so input not output. Thankfully ive been using optical audio cables for at least 10 years, so would def not mistake that one.


----------



## advanced3 (May 21, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Oh thats horrible actually they should have at least put two hdmi ports on there in that case. Thing is thers definitely is a mini dp on it(or something very similar) From my google searches it only works with camera, so input not output. Thankfully ive been using optical audio cables for at least 10 years, so would def not mistake that one.



That is the connection for the PS4 camera.


----------



## funkymonky (May 21, 2019)

I know this sounds stupid, but about about usb to hdmI?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 21, 2019)

funkymonky said:


> I know this sounds stupid, but about about usb to hdmI?


No.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> You can't do anything without a display. Send it for repair and be done with it.


especially as you probably do not have the skill set to repair or Ghetto fix it yourself


----------



## funkymonky (May 21, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> especially as you probably do not have the skill set to repair or Ghetto fix it yourself


We sent it to repair, they can't do anything, I forgot to mention that. Also, what 12 year old knows how to solder, my parents would whoop me if I tried

Also, I could start a free trial of ps+, then get my first fortnite skin, so I won't be called default anymore.


----------



## R00kie (May 21, 2019)

funkymonky said:


> what 12 year old knows how to solder


I was fixing speakers and amplifiers when I was 12, ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## funkymonky (May 21, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> I was fixing speakers and amplifiers when I was 12, ain't nothing wrong with that


There's nothing wrong with that at all, but I don't have the tools anyways.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 21, 2019)

funkymonky said:


> We sent it to repair, they can't do anything, I forgot to mention that. Also, what 12 year old knows how to solder,


Not sure of the Quality of your Repair Shops in your local   but sounds like they could employ a more trained chimp or did you take it to an Apple Genius Bar.

You always take things to more than one place for Repair Quotes.

Failing all else AT SCHOOL ASK YOUR SCIENCE/PHYSICS/CRAFT TEACHER  to teach you. show a little initiative.
Soldering Irons can be bought for about $10









						The Right To Repair Movement: What It Is And How To Help
					

The Right to Repair movement is pushing legislation forward across the United States, acting as a consumer champion and fighting repair prevention.




					buymeonce.com


----------



## funkymonky (May 21, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Not sure of the Quality of your Repair Shops in your local   but sounds like they could employ a more trained chimp or did you take it to an Apple Genius Bar.
> 
> You always take things to more than one place for Repair Quotes


They fixed it before, but it somehow broke again. They had it for like 3 weeks, they still couldn't repair it.


----------



## Zareek (May 21, 2019)

funkymonky said:


> They fixed it before, but it somehow broke again. They had it for like 3 weeks, they still couldn't repair it.



If you live in an area with more than one electronics repair shop, try another one. Their skill levels can vary wildly! Sounds like they had a hard time getting it fixed the first time and don't have the skill level needed to get it right.


----------



## Good3alz (May 22, 2019)

Doesn't GameStop repair these?

Did you even watch the video yet ? 







The HDMI port is 4 pins, then some smaller pins to solder. Using "Flux" (a paste you put on the pins) makes the solder only stick to metal so its basically touch one, move to the other... touch one, move to another pin. (As seen in the video) It is really easy to do, you just need a steady hand and the part and flux and solder.. using a soldering iron.

I gave you a 'teardown' video to watch to open the ps4 as well.

If this port was just "fixed before" as you said, then bend the 4 pins once it sticks through the motherboard.. that holds the HDMI port in place on the board.

As mentioned in the video, these ports are not that great they tend to malfunction.. so those 4 pins I personally would bend over slightly as it sticks through the board.. before soldering.
Then work on the smaller pins.

You can watch Louis Rossmann on youtube fix macbooks to get an idea how to solder.

Honestly, for about $20 you can do this yourself (price of flux, solder, and HDMI port).. even a soldering iron from a friend. Just sand the tip down to a thin point before pluggin in the soldering iron. IF you mess up the solder job, just buy 'solder wick' and put it onto the part you messed up then hold the soldering tip on top of the wic, it will suck up the solder you messed up on.. It honestly is not hard to do. Most of the time people are just scared to do it.

Be a man!


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Doesn't GameStop repair these?


Nah. Most GameStop's don't have anyone that knows anything about games. Cheap labor over smart labor.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 22, 2019)

So have you tried remote play yet? It's not hard to do if you have a PC/Mac connected to the same network. Download the program, install the program, hook your DS4 controller to the PC with a USB cable, and run. Login with the same user and password as on the busted PS4. Remote play looks for the PS4, turns it on over the network.


----------



## R-T-B (May 22, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Nah. Most GameStop's don't have anyone that knows anything about games. Cheap labor over smart labor.



OT but:  I once paid them to resurface a bad game disc and it came back cracked.  RIP Star Wars Rebellion...


----------

